# Regulatory Compliance Category > Consumer Protection Act Forum >  Mr Price - Poor Quality

## gac

I am now more than a little pissed off with Mr Price. For a "leading" and clearly lucrative SA Retailer I am begining to doubt their integrity when it comes to providing value for money and the quality of their merchandise. Tomorrow I will be returning for a 3rd time to the local store I purchased a fleece lined jacket to return it. The zips dont work on these things. This time I am not going to accept a swap but will ask for my money back.

Prior to this I have noticed on numerous occassions that after 1 or 2 washes my shirts reduce by 1 or 2 sizes and become useless to me. 

Anybody else have similar experiences with Mr P? :Banghead:

----------


## AndyD

I guess you pays your money you takes your chance. I tend to take the view that with all those suppliers of cheap and cheerful clothing imports (Mr Price, Ackermans, Jet etc) you're going to end up more likely to be returning items with quality issues. If they are prepared to exchange or refund without hassles then I guess you can't expect too much more. If you want shirts that don't fade and last for years then you expect to pay more and you head somewhere else that charges accordingly.

----------


## gac

Some of Mr P's stuff is not cheap and I wouldn't expect it to be of such quality that one needs to throw it away after 2 washes or have it malfunction so easily (zip story). Incidentally I have bought a few items from PEP, granted not up-market looking items, over the years that I still wear today. Absolutely nothing wrong with the quality at all.

Point is, regardless of the price, one does not expect to be "ripped" off by an outfit like Mr P. I expect better from them and even those you mentioned. 

I'm guessing that others are encountering similar experiences to mine with this store and I'm curious to find out.

----------

tec0 (26-May-12)

----------


## Citizen X

You know, I'll be perfectly honest with you guys. I no longer have an Edgars and Markhams card. I buy all my clothing and shoes from Allan Edwards, Mr Price, Jet, Pep and Ackermans. I have found that most of their clothing are good quality. I don't like winter for many reasons. I hate wearing jackets and jerseys. I choose to buy thin quality jerseys and wear a quality jacket. I needed to buy some winter wear. I first went to the Hub, black malton jacket R400(the cheapest for a jacket like this); I stepped into Edgars for the firts time after some 7 years looking for a thin but quality jersey. R250. I decide to try Pep, I found the same quality thin black jersey there for R80, so I bought 3! I got 3 jerseys for R240..

----------


## Blurock

Any bets its made in China? Mr Price sports is still ok, but I refuse to buy the cheap sh!# mr P is stocking lately. :Mad:

----------


## murdock

i have to agree with vanash...i use to have...edgars...markhams and still have awoolworths card...i have to say even the quality at woolworths is not what it use to be...especially if you buy undies and stuff...the size... you have to go up 3 to fit...where as before an xl was fine (i still weigh the same)...a couple of months and its back to replace because of holes and broken elastics...i have also started shopping around and just buying cheap...at least if you spend R50 on cheapie stuff rathe rthan R150 for something also made in china...at least you can buy 3 sets for the price of one.

----------


## Citizen X

Take for instance the price of one formal trousers at Edgars(Between R200 and R350), a similiar version at Jet is R80!So, for R320, you get 3 pairs of trousers! Shoes and takkies, I buy from Allan Edwards. I'm brand loyal to my all stars and levi takkies. I still prefer Crockett and Jones. I've also resorted to buying jeans from hawkers. they far cheaper and I don't really mind supporting them. A dress belt at Edgars is R140. The equivalent at a hawker is R40! I actually made a quality decision to never have a clothing account. Some people I know, both men and women owe up to R25000 on their Edgars card. You see, you can even buy a plane ticket on your Edgars card. I used to be an Aramis man. I can't afford it any longer. I was in luck early last year. The cheap after shave I used in high school Jade East was discontinued. My pharmicist Hassan, however had 30 left. His original price was R40, but he sold all 30 to me for R20 each. Fruit and Vegables: I buy strictly and only from hawkers.

----------


## sdukzen

TRUWORTHS STUDIO BRAND looses colour after two months, you follow the washing  intructions but still it looses colour. I do not want to talk about DH and UZZI expensive but poor quality.

----------


## Citizen X

I know that Truworths clothing is very expensive. A thin jersey top is R350. Th equivalent at Pep is R80. If the colours actually wash off such expensive clothing then that is worrying! There's a jersey factory of sorts in Lenasia called Picadilli. The quality seems good and the price is right. I managed to buy 3 thick quality jerseys there for Winter for a total price of R270!

----------


## sdukzen

VERY TRUE I REMEMBER THE LAST TIME THEY HAD A SALE I PURCHASED 4 BLAZERS FOR R760. I WILL GO AGAIN WHEN THE WINTER ENDS, WHEN ITS SALE TIME.

----------


## Citizen X

Besides, clothing, here in Lenasia we have certain designer fruit and vegetable stores where the so called rich and famous go and like to be seen. The prices are ofcourse tripple. You need to pay extra for your fruits and vegetables if you want the privilege of stepping into such a shops doors. I don't even want to be seen with such people. I buy my fruits and vegetables from hawkers! I'm happy to do so!

----------


## tec0

I buy my jackets from Edgars. I only ware a particular brand because the quality is good and the clothing last for a very long time. Most of my clothing is over 6 years old. This is fact and I have the proof to back it up. 

Now As for the "standard Mr P" I got 4 shirts in my size. Two of them don’t fit "cannot return them because they ripped at the neck. Now most shirts from "standard Mr P" last 1 maybe 2 months. So consider this my shirt from Edgars last for 6 years they still look nice and are comfy. 

ALL my "Mr P" clothing ended up being used to polish my car… Now don’t get me wrong I am not a $nob @$$h0le. I work damn hard for what little I have. But if I don’t use my money wisely then I don’t belong in the world of business.  :No: 

So spending R1000 at Edgars for good quality clothing is a good investment. Supplementing my clothing with cheaper clothing to "mix and match" is a darn good investment! That way I minimise my overall cost.  :Yes: 

Sadly "Mr P's" quality is worth nothing, the clothing don’t fit they are not well made and rip for no reason as if it was left in the sun for 300 years… So I spend a little more at "Mr P sport" and they tend to have good quality. 


Also I don’t buy my veggies I grow my own  :Smile:  
Safes you money keeps you fit and it is always fresh  :Wink:

----------


## Citizen X

> I buy my jackets from Edgars. I only ware a particular brand because the quality is good and the clothing last for a very long time. Also I don’t buy my veggies I grow my own  
> Safes you money keeps you fit and it is always fresh


Tec0, I'll be perfectly honest with you guys. I do envy you guys who can afford to buy from Edgars. I no longer can! I had a an Edgars and Makhams card for many years but not any longer. I buy my clothing cash and I do prefer the outlets which offer the cheapest prices. I do however agree, one should have quality jackets. With jackets I still prefer leather. I have one such quality jacket. The others are of the type you eventually put in your dogs kennel as extra blankets. The cheap shirts and tshirts, I agree, you can only wear them for limited period of time before you promote them to the status of 'scroplappie,' :Applaud: I agree Mr P's tshirst, those R29 ones can only be worn for a certain time. The Edgars equivalent is R120 and can be worn for 2 years. I still buy the Mr P T shirts, you see I never hang my tshirts as it makes the neck area of the tshirt to become sloppy over time. I know I can only wear a Mr P tshirt for about 3 months before it gets promoted to 'scroplappie!" I'm really into organic vegetables. At the moment though I've only got spinach, carrots, bay leaves, mint and rosemary..

----------

tec0 (29-May-12)

----------


## flaker

Hi Murdock
am assuming you from Durban when i suggest that for your vests & shorts ,try the jockey factory shop on Umgeni Road.On my year visit, i avoid the bargain bins,& go for the stuff on shelf that says nearly perfect or does it say nearly imperfect ,am not sure now. in fact it is 100% perfect. you will save quite a few bob here.

----------


## tec0

It is about saving money. Managing your money is probably the most important aspect for any person. I agree that one does not always have the money to spend on clothing but I save up for a month or 3 until I can go out get what I need. 

I also dont believe in contracts. It is for this reason I am questioning the 24 month contract from our telecommunications providers. Despite their promises of standing for and working with South Africans the 12 month contract is still in short supply. Not to mention that prepaid is more expensive than almost any contract? This questions if they are fighting poverty or promoting it

"Mr P" must wakeup cheap clothing is one thing but I rather spend R50 or even R80 on a shirt that fits and is of good quality then spending R29 on something that will only last a week. 

I feel we have a consumer council it is a good tool to have and allows for communication. I suggest that we use this tool and allow for "more reasonable contracts", "better [Not best] quality" clothing and that our prepaid services that caters for the poor be made cheaper. 

They forget that the public is there main consumer, giving us good service and quality at affordable prices "that is still within the profit margin" means they will still make money. 

Right now they are just ripping us off and they know it

----------


## Blurock

> I feel we have a consumer council it is a good tool to have and allows for communication. I suggest that we use this tool and allow for "more reasonable contracts", "better [Not best] quality" clothing and that our prepaid services that caters for the poor be made cheaper. 
> 
> They forget that the public is their main consumer, giving us good service and quality at affordable prices "that is still within the profit margin" means they will still make money. Right now they are just ripping us off and they know it


The South African consumer is too lazy to take up any cause. The Consumer Council, the Bank Ombudsman or other bodies get mostly "nuisance" calls, but nobody is prepared to make a stand and take up a cause. What happened to the debate and action for cheaper cellphone rates? It just fizzled out and the cellphone companies are still charging exuberant rates, despite their undertakings to reduce charges. 

Why do we just accept that banks charge a cheque deposit fee?!! Ridiculous!! There is no extra cost for the bank and the drawer is already paying a ridiculous fee. Cash deposit fees I can understand, as the bank has to incur cost for additional security and the transport of cash. But nothing has changed in the way that banks processed cheques. In fact, central clearing and electronic aids have made it cheaper. Why should the consumer now be milked for additional profit?

Why do we not form or join action groups? WE are too lazy! :Yawn:

----------


## tec0

> The South African consumer is too lazy to take up any cause. The Consumer Council, the Bank Ombudsman or other bodies get mostly "nuisance" calls, but nobody is prepared to make a stand and take up a cause. What happened to the debate and action for cheaper cellphone rates? It just fizzled out and the cellphone companies are still charging exuberant rates, despite their undertakings to reduce charges. 
> 
> Why do we just accept that banks charge a cheque deposit fee?!! Ridiculous!! There is no extra cost for the bank and the drawer is already paying a ridiculous fee. Cash deposit fees I can understand, as the bank has to incur cost for additional security and the transport of cash. But nothing has changed in the way that banks processed cheques. In fact, central clearing and electronic aids have made it cheaper. Why should the consumer now be milked for additional profit?
> 
> Why do we not form or join action groups? WE are too lazy!


I agree people simply accept things because they don’t have the time or the money to argue about it. Fact is courts are build for people with money. A poor person will never see justice nor have access to the courts in South Africa. So in that respect I feel there is no point in using a system designed to bankrupt people. 

As for the council there is no clarity really. There is almost always a communication problem.

I know people that got so tired of this clothing thing they spend the money and make their own now. It is labour intensive but the fabric is inexpensive and the clothing fit so there is an upside. 

Maybe a consumer strike is the way to go. Create a consumer union and people just SMS to belong to this union and if a Shop or company wants to give poor quality or service we get an SMS stating "don’t buy at this shop due to a consumer strike" and Businesses will take notice. Maybe that is the way to go.

It will be more cost effective then a lawyer and all you have to do as a consumer is to stay away.... till an SMS is send stating the consumer strike is over.

----------


## Citizen X

> The South African consumer is too lazy to take up any cause. The Consumer Council, the Bank Ombudsman or other bodies get mostly "nuisance" calls, but nobody is prepared to make a stand and take up a cause. What happened to the debate and action for cheaper cellphone rates? It just fizzled out and the cellphone companies are still charging exuberant rates, despite their undertakings to reduce charges. 
> 
> Why do we just accept that banks charge a cheque deposit fee?!! Ridiculous!! There is no extra cost for the bank and the drawer is already paying a ridiculous fee. Cash deposit fees I can understand, as the bank has to incur cost for additional security and the transport of cash. But nothing has changed in the way that banks processed cheques. In fact, central clearing and electronic aids have made it cheaper. Why should the consumer now be milked for additional profit?
> 
> Why do we not form or join action groups? WE are too lazy!


Blurock is 100% exactly right! This is particularly true with the various offices of the ombudsman. based on the actual experiences of many friends and family members who went the omb route, the omb refused to make a formal ruling which they allowed to do by law. In these cases they privided that they play an advisory and suggestion role and can only suggest to banks. The contrary is true, they can make a formal ruling..

----------


## tec0

I actually tried to use the ombudsman once and it turned out to be a universal bugger-up. I explained to him my situation I kept it short and factual. He replied "no-comment" I ask what I can do? He replied "fill in the form and maybe we will get to it" 

MAYBE!... MAYBE!!! 

What the hell is he on about? Sometimes I don’t think the people are lazy sometimes It is the other way around. The people handling the complaints are in some cases just useless. We might as well close their departments down save money… 

I think the consumers must start a union "Union of Consumers" pay a small amount per month via SMS and Post their stories on a public board. If there is enough complaints an SMS gets send to the consumers stating a consumer strike is in effect that will last a few weeks. People stop to shop there and the business will feel it almost immediately. That way people are able to get results.

----------


## wynn

What happened at BW a few years ago is, one of the members was given the run around by a car salesman and refused to honour the warranty, so all the members sent the salesman and his boss a sms saying they will not deal with or recommend the dealership to their friends and aquaintances unless the problem is sorted out.

Problem sorted the next day!!

----------

tec0 (30-May-12)

----------


## Citizen X

:Offtopic: Okay, Wynn's post makes me remember this incident: When I was still a member of Virgin Active Lenasia(a distant memory now), I met this gentleman, we'll call him Mr X. He was in his 60's. Now it's common cause that you don't dress up for the gym, you wera old, shabby clothing as it really doesn't make sense to wear quality clothing. You sweat, you stretch alot, you need to be comfortable. So Mr X tells me on teh Monday that he's in the market for a merc and further that he plans to go to this specific merc dealer that wednesday after gym. Even with shabby clothing Mr X was a mess! Come Friday, being my usual obnoxious self, I asked him for feedback. He had related 2 incidents, he went to the merc dealer after gym that Wednesday. The staff just ignored him. When he eventually did manage to get the attention of 1 salesman, he was told that he would not be able to afford the car and that if would be a waste of time to fill out an application for him. Mr X then asks this salesman why the other client Mr Y gets a cup of coffee and the salesman informs him as follows: Because he’s not a hobo like you, we don’t give hobo’s coffee and we got no part time job for you here!” The second incident, he mentioned to me that his daughter was in London working towards a Business degree but that she asked him to buy certain textbooks from a bookstore in Lenasia. So before he went to the merc dealer, he goes to this bookstore and the particular book he required was somehow covered in transparent plastic, he proceeded to remove the plastic. The salesman starts yelling at him at the top of his voice, “Hey you, you open it, you’ll pay for it. That book is for university students, it’s not a magazine!” The sad part was he could have really managed the installments for that merc as he explained to me that he’s willing to pay R4500 per month for a quality car, he also had some R40 000 cash for a deposit. He ended up buying a brand new toyota..

----------

tec0 (30-May-12)

----------


## Blurock

Consumers are guillable and often just accept what is given as "standard " practice.

I bought a demo from a motor dealer last year and noticed the "delivery package" on the invoice. This was explained as registration, number plates, car mats and a delivery charge. I refused to pay it as the car already had number plates, it had mats and I had to collect the car from their premises. I also came away with a full tank of petrol as a gesture of goodwill from the dealer. Will I go back? Yes, they will be my first call if ever I need a vehicle again, although that may be unlikely in view of rising vehicle prices. :Big Grin:

----------


## msmoorad

sadly, most of the stuff we buy in our stores is made in China- i know Woolies is one of the exceptions where most of their stuff is local
and i do agree that despite their prices being higher than Mr Price etc, the quality of their socks is dropping
just bought a pack of 7 socks for R100- not what i am used to from them- very poor finishing.

----------


## Blurock

It will take a long, long time before I will shop at Mr Price again. (I have learnt never to say never). Their quality is really poor and service is shocking. 

I bought a golf shirt there the other day and already it is coming loose at the seams. Absolute rubbish!

----------

